# Cockatiel sleeping a lot



## NorCalDubber (Apr 10, 2013)

I noticed some of yesterday day and today my cockatiel has been sleeping a lot. Hes still eating and drinking, droppings are normal. Hes not fluffed up at all, I did clean his cage yesterday so might have stressed him out a bit. What do you think?


----------



## JoJo's Mom (Oct 20, 2012)

How many hours is he covered at night? Maybe he isn't sleeping enough? Is he still playing normally? I would just observe him for a couple of days and see how he is. If things change or he starts showing signs of illness, a vet trip may be necessary, but it sounds like he is OK for now. My tiel and keet both sleep on and off during the day.


----------



## NorCalDubber (Apr 10, 2013)

He's sleep on and off through out the day. It's hard to get a good night sleep 4 people, 2 dogs and cats. He's 15 so I figure his age plays a part. He wasn't really playful much at all today.


----------



## NorCalDubber (Apr 10, 2013)

He's covered from 11pm to 10 am. I work nights. Thanks for the response.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

My older guy (who is 22) definitely naps more than my younger birds. But if it's a change for him and it persists more than a day or two, I'd get a vet check. At 15 he may be getting toward senior bird status but he could also have any number of treatable conditions that you wouldn't want to miss due to his age.


----------



## crow (Sep 5, 2015)

I also have a 15 year old tiel. He is old for his age and sleeps a lot! Maybe it is just old age, but a vet check is always a good idea.


----------



## NorCalDubber (Apr 10, 2013)

He seems a bit better today, he's molting right now so could be another reason he's tired. Called my vet she said keep an eye on him for a few days.


----------

